# Football



## petereoin (Jan 18, 2020)

5th September 2019; Aviva Stadium, Dublin, Leinster, Ireland; European Championships 2020 Qualifier, Ireland versus Switzerland; James McClean of Republic of Ireland challenge for the ball with Kevin Mbabu of Switzerland


Thanks for looking


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2020)

Very nice shot, Peter.


----------



## TexPhoto (May 20, 2022)

Cool shot. What camera and Lens?


----------

